# cambiar lamparas de bajo consumo por leds



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

y bueno de eso se trata poner muchos leds en serie para obtener mucha luz con una buena optica 
ahora ya se que los de alta iluninacion hacen mal a la vista 
para los moderadores YA SE QUE HAY TEMAS QUE TRATAN ESTO
pero mi idea es fabricarlos a una escala grande y venderlos ya que consumirian menos que las lamparas de bajo consumo 
bue les parece la idea 
buena
mala 
pesima
trato de fabricar algo que consuma menos que las lamparas de bajo consumo ademas de la ventaja de que duran muuuuuuuucho mas 
ya he hecho pruebas que han sido positivas
aclaro es solo una idea
salu2


----------



## eserock (Abr 23, 2008)

Yo estoy haciendo pretendiendo hacer algo asi para aplicarlo en un equipo que se utiliza en dermatologia
asi que si  podemos converger ideas seria bueno


----------



## santiago (Abr 23, 2008)

que finalidad especifica como funciona o que es tu eqipo y para que sirve 
salu2


----------

